# RADEON HOWTO (FGLRX)

## spekulatius

RADEON HOWTO (FGLRX)

.:overview:.

after fiddling around with my a7n8x and a new radeon 9600pro i had some troubles getting agp and with that dri/glx running. i just thought to write a howto about that because i seems as if the original sticky radeon howto has grown very large and is not capable any more to show up any direction in which a newby should go.

some might have noticed that you do it can two ways. the first one is to use the radeon drivers coming with xfree86 by compiling xfree86-dri and selecting "radeon" as driver in the device-section of XF86Config.

the second method is the one i prefer and will show up here. i use (although they are closed-source) the drivers from ati which are avaible through the portage tree, package ati-drivers. this is the best driver in my opinion. to people who care for the name and feel remembered to some fire-gl drivers should be said that this is only some kind of naming. if you have a fire-gl installed, the fglrx will select cad and other dcc features while when using desktop/gaming cards the driver will select speedups for this purpose. no one will end up with a unoptimized driver for his gaming or dcc purposes. further i will write down what's needed to be done when switching from a nvidia based card.

at the moment i do not want to show a completely bright and shiny setup with tv-out and all the other things one might want to do with his or her new radeon based card. maybe this gets described later. what i want here is to show a simple and fast working setup, which is reliably and a good base for further configurations like tv-out and things.

i do not want any discussion about which driver modell is better or not in here. this is intended as a thread to describe the use of fglrx and not to persuade somebody to use a different approach. imagine yourself in the more or less helpless situation were you want to install some new hardware which does not work at first. it is more than logical that you will go to ask someone for a solution or try to find some documents which discribe a solution to your problem. if you are not common to setting up hardware or you are new to gentoo or linux in general, you will not be able to distinguish wether a description fits to the one or the other method. most people i see here mix up a lot of things which cannot work together. therefore they need a clean guideline which i hope to give here. the ugliest thing that can happen to a thread moderator is to fiddle around and getting loose of previous configurations which interfere with the overall aim. so please keep away with your comments if your not from the fglrx-party. thanks in advance - it is sad that such things are needed to be written down although they seem to be common sense.

.:steps needed:.

.:1:. unmerging nvidia drivers and removing the nvidia module from the init process

.:2:. recompiling your kernel sources 

.:3:. emerging ati-drivers

.:4:. inserting the ati module into the init process

.:5:. setting up a new device section in XF86Config

.:6:. startx and verification

.:7:. resolution and conclusion

section 1 can be safely ignored if you never had a nvidia-based graphics card or if you are setting up a fresh system.  everything described here should be executed as root, so become root and continue.

.:1:. unmerging  nvidia drivers and removing the nvidia module from the init process

```

/ # emerge --unmerge nvidia-kernel

/ # emerge --unmerge nvidia-glx

```

most likely you had your nvidia module loaded in /etc/modules.autoload. we should remove it from there. check if you have something in here like agpgart or agp.... remove those lines, too, we will compile agp support into the kernel and not as a module.

.:2:. recompiling your kernel sources

you need to assure that some very important kernel options are set. just fire up your kernel configuration tool from your downloaded kernel sources by doing:

```

/ # cd /usr/src/linux

/ # make menuconfig

```

then go through the menu and in processor type and features select:

```

[*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

```

further you need to have agp support, if you want that reliably with a nforce2 chipset and an ati based card you need at least a kernel version >= 2.4.22. this is important, because we later will get agp 3.0 support on certain boards. i would not advice to use 2.6.x kernels at the momen, although some might have pretty well working systems with that version. another important thing is to not select any dri options in the kernel. because we are using fglrx dri is included in the closed-source module you create when setting up ati-drivers. now lets have a look into the character devices section. in case you have a nforce2 based board you can use the shown configuration, otherwise adjust the agp driver apropriate to your system. notice that direct rendering manager is disabled.

```

<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                                                                                           

[ ] Intel 440LX/BX/GX and I815/I820/I830M/I830MP/I840/I845/I850/I860 support                                                             

[ ] Intel I810/I815/I830M (on-board) support                                                                                              

[ ]   VIA chipset support                                                                                                                   

[ ]   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 support                                                                                                 

[ ]   AMD 8151 support                                                                                                                   

[ ]   Generic SiS support                                                                                                                

[ ]   ALI chipset support                                                                                                                

[ ]   Serverworks LE/HE support                                                                                                          

[*]   NVIDIA chipset support                                                                                                             

[ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support) 

```

now be sure that everything else needed for your particular system is setup as needed and start recompiling your kernel, copying the kernel image over to /boot.

```

/usr/src/linux # make dep clean bzImage modules modules_install

/usr/src/linux # mount /boot

/usr/src/linux # cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-agp-nodri

```

now you want to insert the new kernel into your grub.conf so that it shows up in the grub bootmenu. exectute:

```

/usr/src/linux # nano /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

add a new kernel with a separate title and save your changes while taking care to use the correct devices. most users have a standard gentoo setup and therefore can use (hd0,0) as their grub-root-partition.

```

title=kernel-agp-nodri

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-agp-nodri root=/dev/hda3 vga=773

```

hopefully you set up grub.conf correctly - here we are at the most sensitive part in the whole installation process. check everything more than twice and reboot. login as root and continue with part 3.

.:3:. emerging ati-drivers

it's as easy as this:

```

/ # emerge ati-drivers

```

.:4:. inserting the ati module into the init process

open up /etc/modules.autoload and add the following line in the end:

```

fglrx

```

you may have more lines in here - thats ok if they are not agp dependent. wants to say: agpgart and everthing that has to do with agp needs to be removed.

now you have two choices. while it is not too common to boot your machine only for adding some modules to the kernel, you can do that now and check back with

```

/ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  

fglrx                 173864   6 

nvnet                  26336   1 

```

if fglrx is loaded. this can also be seen at the end of the dmesg output. execute

```

dmesg  | less

```

and look for

```

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 926 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.2.8 [Sep 21 2003] on minor 0

```

lets go on to working on XF86Config.

.:5:. setting up a new device section in XF86Config

those of you who have experimented a bit know that there is a tool which sets up your card for xfree86 automatically. fire up this tool and do your setup. we will change the configuration afterwards. the tool creates a file called XF86Config-4 in /etc/X11 which we rename later. lets start:

```

/ # fglrxconfig

```

and setup your monitor, mouse and keyboard. when it comes to your graphics card take the defaults everywhere. afterwards rename the new config file and open it in an editor.

```

mv /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 /etc/X11/XF86Config

nano /etc/X11/XF86Config

```

now look for the device section of your radeon card:

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:3:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4150

    Screen 0

EndSection

```

there are a whole bunch of options, we only need a few of them to be set to let the card work properly. alot of these options are cosmetical. here is a list of what is important to be set. some of these options are not set from fglrxconfig like they are shown here, so take care to check every option that follows:

```

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

```

with that you get the most compatible settings possible for accelerated agp graphics and support for speedy glx and dri extensions. the busid should be set correctly from fglrxconfig.

.:6:. startx and verification

now type

```

/ # startx

```

and see if xfree86 starts. if so, shut down the xserver with <strg>+<alt>+<backsp> and verify that

```

more /var/log/XFree86.0.log

```

shows the following:

```

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f00420b bridge: 0x10de/0x01e0

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP disable mask 0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f00430a

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocoll is enabled for grafics board. (cmd=0x1f004302)

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] grafics chipset has AGP v3.0 (native mode)

```

you might guess that this is a good sign. further verification can be done by:

```

/ # dmesg

```

which tells us:

```

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f00420b (hardware caps of chipset)

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f004302 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] max   AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] free  LFB = 120176640

[fglrx] max   LFB = 120176640

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 32768

```

.:7:. resolution and conclusion

i am sure that you do not want to stick to 640x480x24bpp. so do

```

nano /etc/X11/XF86Config

```

and scroll to the display subsection:

```

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1152x864"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

```

in the modes line you can adjust your favorite resolution. just use something like 800x600, 1024x768, 1152x864, 1600x1200 or whatever and restart xfree86.

as you see we are at the end of this howto. it was quite a long description but i think there was a need for this and i hope that it helps you not getting as frustrated as all the others which tried their best and ended up with screwed configurations. feel free to bring in comments or suggestions. in a few days i will do some appendices for antialiasing and tv-out. now fire up some gl game and have fun. you deserve it.

greetings.

..::spekulatius::..

----------

## LumiNousiT

Hi,

I commend you for trying to summerize the 1000+ thread.

But, this doesn't seem to be the "sure" way to do it.

For example:

My current setup goes along with what you have said, but I still do not have any mention of the fglrx driver in the startx log file.

Here is what I have:

ASUS A7N8X Deluxe 

ATI 9700 pro

I compiled the gentoo-dev-sources at 2.6.0-test9 with no dri or drm but with mtrr and agpart/nvidia-agp as modules (tried with built-in as well).

after doing the kernel i emerge the ati-drivers, "opengl-update ati", and run fglrxconfig (which at the end states that it finds my card as a R300 card).

I modprobe in agpgart, nvidia-agp and fglrx and startx and errors out with no screens found.

In the XFree98 log it shows probes for the card being found (one for primary and one for secondary display) but no sign of fglrx.

fglrx gives no errors and loads fine with modprobe and shows no error in dmesg.  And, it is the driver stated in the XF86config-4 file.

I have had many people look at my system and not know what to do after 4 hours each tinkering with it.

there you have it. I must have missed something, but don't know what.

hopefully there will be some more step-by-step samples added to this thread.

----------

## Wedge_

spekulatius: very nice howto  :Smile: 

LumiNousiT: Can you take a look at the start of your logfile and find the line similar to this: 

```
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"
```

Check that it is actually using the config file generated by fglrxconfig.

----------

## LumiNousiT

Wedge_:

yup, I've got that line.

I don't want to post the whole log file because it is so long...

here are a few lines that don't make sense to me:

right after the using VT number 7 line I get:

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

then it probes PCI and I get:

(--) PCI:*(3:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 ND [Radeon 9700] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xe9000000/16, I/O @ 0xa000/8

(--) PCI: (3:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9700 Pro] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xe9010000/16

then goes through the list of drivers (fglrx not included) and then:

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 03:00:0

(EE) No devices detected.

(thanks to both for helping.)

----------

## spekulatius

Wedge_: thx, i am lucky to hear that!

LumiNousiT: if you dont get any entry about fglrx in your xfree86 logs, be sure to have

```

Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no" 

```

at least these two lines set. it is very important to have UseFastTLS set to 2. the other i ask myself is why people always want to use 2.6.x kernels atm, but this is up to you. i would not write to use 2.4.22 >= 2.4.x < 2.5.0 if i am not absolutely sure. i dont want you to recompile your kernel, but i know that especially some a7n8x had trouble with that. 

so good luck with the TLS settings.

greetings.

..::spekulatius::..

----------

## bert_

[I used a friend's account to start the post I wasn't able to create my own yet... sorry.  I am the same person LumiNousiT was]

 *spekulatius wrote:*   

> Wedge_: thx, i am lucky to hear that!
> 
> LumiNousiT: if you dont get any entry about fglrx in your xfree86 logs, be sure to have
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I've got both those lines as well.  I am using the 2.6 kernel because in another thread Wedge_ posted his setup (which is close to mine, or was) and I compiled the kernel with his .config file and used his xf86config-4 file.

I'm starting over from scratch now, I'll let you know what's up once I get to the same spot.

----------

## bert_

OK, i started over and emerged everything and got a working system in that it boots and loads system drivers.

I tried to emerge ati-drivers and xfree fails.

it takes about an hour (much longer than to emerge system during initial install) and fails with unresolved symbols pertaining to the mga.o file, which I think is a matrox driver.

I tried very hard to find out why but no luck.  I downloaded the binaries from XFree86.org and installed those with a stub for xfree-4.3.0-r3 and got X to start with fglrx.  Except, GLX didn't install into the driver so no 3D support.

thats my progress so far.

I am getting a little upset at gentoo because of these weird errors for the past week and a half.

I never plan to use any other video card so why do I even have to compile all the drivers into xfree?

----------

## gen2newB

i am kind of having a similar problem. I have the 2.6 kernel and i also have a Radeon 9700Pro, i built agpgart into the kernel not as a module so it should be there. But when i go to modprobe fglrx it says invalid module type or something like that. I am stumped and it sucks =/

----------

## Wedge_

Are there any errors in the output of "dmesg" after you try to modprobe it?

----------

## gen2newB

this is my dmesg

```

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA KT266/KY266x/KT333 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:00:0b.0: 3Com PCI 3c905B Cyclone 100baseTx at 0xd800. Vers LK1.1.19

Equalizer2002: Simon Janes (simon@ncm.com) and David S. Miller (davem@redhat.com)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: VIA vt8233a (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe400-0xe407, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe408-0xe40f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: Maxtor 6Y200P0, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: CREATIVE DVD-ROM DVD1241E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: ARTEC WRR-4048 1.01, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 398297088 sectors (203928 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=24792/255/63, UDMA(133)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

hdd: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

ohci1394: $Rev: 1045 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394_0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[7]  MMIO=[eb005000-eb0057ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

video1394: Installed video1394 module

raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0e.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0e.2: irq 10, pci mem d0840000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0e.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0e.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Jun-13

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0e.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0e.0: irq 5, io base 0000dc00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0e.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0e.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0e.1: irq 7, io base 0000e000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0e.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: irq 10, io base 0000e800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: UHCI Host Controller

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023c002106c1e7]

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: irq 10, io base 0000ec00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:11.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 0.9.7 (Thu Sep 25 19:16:36 2003 UTC).

AC'97 0:0 analog subsections not ready

ALSA device list:

  #0: Sound Blaster Audigy (rev.3) at 0xd000, irq 5

pktgen.c: v1.3: Packet Generator for packet performance testing.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (2047 buckets, 16376 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

registering ipv6 mark target

NET: Registered protocol family 17

802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <greearb@candelatech.com>

All bugs added by David S. Miller <davem@redhat.com>

SCTP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384)

sctp_init_sock(sk: ced9ec4c)

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

Mounted devfs on /dev

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Trying to move old root to /initrd ... failed

Unmounting old root

Trying to free ramdisk memory ... okay

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 396k freed

Adding 498004k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c04820e0(lo)

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

fglrx: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

fglrx: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

fglrx: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

fglrx: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

fglrx: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

fglrx: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

fglrx: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

```

I hope this helps

----------

## bert_

OK, i followed the steps (with a little weirdness in half compiling xfree and have downloading) from the first post and I got glx to load with no errors in xfree log file.  This is all done from scratch with the basic 2.6 CD and starting from stage 1.

Now i'll have to visit some other threads to try to fix the xfree and gnome compile errors.  :Sad: 

thanks a lot spekulatius and Wedge_

----------

## Wedge_

@bert_: Good to hear it works now  :Smile: 

@gen2newB: I've never seen this error before: "fglrx: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module", I have no idea what it means.

----------

## gen2newB

i know, its quite upsetting =/ i hope someone out there knows whats going on.

----------

## Wedge_

 *gen2newB wrote:*   

> i know, its quite upsetting =/ i hope someone out there knows whats going on.

 

Damnit, I thought that was bert_'s dmesg   :Embarassed:  That'll teach me to read the usernames in future  :Smile:  *edits previous message*

Well, like I said, I've never seen that before. Which kernel version are you using? Do you get any compilation warnings when you emerge the driver? (there's usually one about an unused variable, that's OK). See if this helps: 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

cp .config config

make mrproper

cp config .config

make oldconfig
```

then compile the kernel as you normally would (make && make modules_install for 2.6).

----------

## gen2newB

Dont worry about it, im not about to bite the hand that is helping me right now. Right now i am using 2.6.0-test9. I will try what you told me and let you know.

::EDIT::: Before i do this, my agpgart is built into the kernel and i built the kernel with genkernel if that makes any difference.:::/EDIT:::

----------

## Wedge_

I would definitely try doing it without genkernel. It may also be worth building the AGP support as modules, that seems to work better for most people, although I don't think it's anything to do with the problem you have at the moment.

----------

## gen2newB

Yeah, i am doing that right now. I will admit i had some oddball things compiling in my kernel so that could have done it, like the Security stuff from the NSA or whatever. Maybe that was doing it. Im compiling right now by hand, no genkernel, so i will let you know how that goes.

----------

## Wedge_

 *gen2newB wrote:*   

> I will admit i had some oddball things compiling in my kernel so that could have done it, like the Security stuff from the NSA or whatever.

 

Hopefully that's all it was. I've only tried genkernel once or twice, but it did seem to add some weird stuff  :Smile: 

----------

## xcham

Unfortunately the fglrx drivers don't allow you to use 16 bit color mode, only 24... can mean a lot of lag and flickering at high-res.

----------

## gen2newB

well, i just tried to do make && make bzImage modules modules_install and i got this 

```

 INSTALL drivers/net/yellowfin.ko

if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.0-test9; fi

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.0-test9/video/fglrx.o needs unknown symbol smp_call_function

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.0-test9/video/fglrx.o needs unknown symbol capable

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.0-test9/video/fglrx.o needs unknown symbol __preempt_spin_lock

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.0-test9/video/fglrx.o needs unknown symbol __might_sleep

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.0-test9/video/fglrx.o needs unknown symbol module_refcount

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.0-test9/video/fglrx.o needs unknown symbol __io_virt_debug

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.0-test9/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol capable

```

So i went back into the kernel and deselected those options and after i get my kernel rebuilt i will try and re-emerge ati-drivers. I just want to get some good ol gameage in, is that too much to ask? DAMN YOU KERNEL GODS!!!

----------

## Wedge_

Can you also check what files are in the directory /lib/modules/2.6.0-test9/video?

----------

## gen2newB

only fglrx.o

----------

## Wedge_

So there isn't a file called fglrx.ko? That's not good. Modules for 2.4 kernels have a .o extension, modules for 2.6 kernels should have a .ko extension. Is your /usr/src/linux symlink pointing to the 2.6.0-test9 kernel sources?

----------

## gen2newB

yes it is, i redid it just to make sure. there are no 2.4 sources on my computer so those are the only ones it could be building on. I did mrproper and got rid of my config files. They were created by genkernel anyway so there is no use for them at this point. I am rebuilding the kernel and the modules. I made /dev/agpgart a module and i have via chipset support selected as that is the chipset i have. I am gonna be going home in a little bit, it should be done by the time i get home. Oh the joys of 

```

screen and screen -R  :D  :D 

```

----------

## Wedge_

OK, something must have gone wrong the last time you emerged the drivers then. The only file in that directory should be fglrx.ko. You can just delete the fglrx.o file, it definitely shouldn't be there, and is almost certainly screwing things up.

----------

## gen2newB

Yeah, i have already deleted it. So far the compile is going rather smoothly. I am hopeful this time. Also, does hotplug work with 2.6? This could also be part of the problem as well. What modules will i need to get agp going? would these do it?

```

via-agp

agpgart

fglrx

```

----------

## Wedge_

I don't use hotplug, so I'm not sure if it works or not  :Sad: 

Those are all the modules you need.

----------

## gen2newB

hey, it works now. I can load the modules and such. I guess it was the messed up config files. thanks for the help. i really appreciate it. Lesson taken, never use genkernel again!

----------

## Wedge_

 *gen2newB wrote:*   

> hey, it works now. I can load the modules and such. I guess it was the messed up config files. thanks for the help. i really appreciate it. Lesson taken, never use genkernel again!

 

I still have no idea what it could have done to cause that problem, but at least it's working now  :Smile: 

----------

## bert_

i stopped using genkernel as well and things started to work...

maybe genkernel isn't the nicest thing for 2.6 and fglrx ?

----------

## Wedge_

Looks that way. I never liked genkernel anyway, but it seems to be causing lots of problems in this situation.

----------

## gen2newB

the problem was i think anyway that genkernel was handling the 2.6 source code as if it was 2.4, thus compiling modules incorrectly. I think once genkernel becomes compatible with 2.6, all will be well, exceptfor the bloated kernerl you get   :Sad: 

----------

## fooboid

Hi, 

Thanks to spekulatius for the tidy howto post on radeon configuration, I followed it verbatim and it all worked nicely for me...almost...

I have the following error in my XF86config log relating to the initialisation of agp :

<snip>

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.4.21

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xff9f0000

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe0907000 at 0x40023000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xe8000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x8000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1408,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1408,1050) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

</snip>

perhaps relevant is the antiquity of the motherboard i am using (tyan tiger with dual pII 450s -- 440bx chipset). my card is an ati radeon 9200SE. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## Scollk

Hey

I am getting these same error messages in my XFree86.0.log. I'm using a Epox 8RDA+ motherboard with a Radeon 9800 Pro card. Im using 2.6-test9-love2 kernel. Ive tried compiling agpgart/nvidia-agp into the kernel and have also tried them as modules. Both seem to make no difference.

I can modprobe 'agpgart' but get a "file exists" error when trying to modprobe 'nvidia-agp'.

'startx' works fine and my WM is usable but glxinfo shows that direct rendering is not working. 

I've been messing with this for a while now but havn't gotten it too work.

Thanks for all the help

----------

## Wedge_

 *Scollk wrote:*   

> I am getting these same error messages in my XFree86.0.log. I'm using a Epox 8RDA+ motherboard with a Radeon 9800 Pro card. Im using 2.6-test9-love2 kernel. Ive tried compiling agpgart/nvidia-agp into the kernel and have also tried them as modules. Both seem to make no difference.
> 
> I can modprobe 'agpgart' but get a "file exists" error when trying to modprobe 'nvidia-agp'.
> 
> 'startx' works fine and my WM is usable but glxinfo shows that direct rendering is not working.

 

IIRC the test9-love2 kernel includes the patches from test9-mm2, right? Something in the -mm2 patchset breaks the AGP support in the driver somehow. Direct rendering wouldn't work for me on test9-mm2 or test9-love2, and I got the same errors in the log. Go back to test9-mm1 or plain test9 and it should work fine.

----------

## Scollk

Right, Ive just gone back to test9 and had a little progress.

My WM is unusable now. 

Things are transparent where they arent meant to be, windows dont refresh properly and when I try to run glxgears it crashes completly (hard reboot needed)

glxinfo shows that direct rendering is now on and using "ati" as the driver.

here is my dmesg

and my XFree86.0.log

thanks

----------

## Wedge_

I don't see anything wrong in your log, and your dmesg output looks fine too (the "might_sleep" messages are harmless). Have you got AGP support compiled into the kernel? If so, try compiling it as modules (remember to load agpgart & nvidia-agp). You could also try setting "UseInternalAGPGART" to "yes" and try that (it won't work unless you've compiled the kernel AGP support as modules). One other thing I noticed in your dmesg: 

```
agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:02:00.0 into 4x mode
```

Is there an option in the BIOS to enable AGP 8x? It works fine for me (9800 Pro/A7N8X Deluxe): 

```
agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:03:00.0 into 8x mode

```

----------

## Scollk

I've just changed the BIOS settings for the AGP and its loading at AGP x8 now.

I have tried with both compiling it in directly and now as modules but both mess up X.

Setting "UseInternalAGPGART" to "yes" works fine but no direct rendering. (altho if I try this after loading it with UseInternalAGPGART as "no", it crashes)

----------

## Wedge_

Can you start X again with the AGP modules loaded and "UseInternalAGPGART" set to "no", then post your current dmesg and log?

----------

## Scollk

Here they are:

dmesg

XFree86.0.log

----------

## Wedge_

I still don't see anything in there that could be causing your problems  :Sad:  Does it lockup when you run any OpenGL app? Do you get the visual problems if "no_dri" is set to "yes"?

 *Scollk wrote:*   

> Setting "UseInternalAGPGART" to "yes" works fine but no direct rendering. (altho if I try this after loading it with UseInternalAGPGART as "no", it crashes)

 

So you don't get the visual problems when UseInternalAGPGART is "yes"?

----------

## Scollk

With "no_dri" set as "yes" there are no visual problems (but of course no direct rendering).

No visual problems with "UseInternalAGPGART" set to "yes" either.

I don't think I have any other OpenGL apps to try, I assume they would just crash like glxgears does tho. I have lowered my res and its pretty much completly unreadable now.

Im really stumped on this  :Sad: 

Thanks for your help

----------

## Wedge_

Does direct rendering work with UseInternalAGPGART set to "yes"? You may have to unload the AGP modules for it to work properly.

----------

## Scollk

I can't seem to get direct rendering working while using the Internal AGPGART. X is fine with no visual problems, but no DR.

What order should I be loading AGPGART/NVIDIA-AGP? (fglrx is loaded automatically from the /etc/modules.autoload file)

If I modprobe nvidia-agp at start up, it loads agpgart automatically but direct rendering does not work. 

If I modprobe agpgart and then nvidia-agp, direct rendering works but with the visual errors. 

I have just gotten a segmentation fault from 'lsmod'. Hmmph. Could this be because I have just enabled module unloading in the kernel?

----------

## Wedge_

 *Scollk wrote:*   

> What order should I be loading AGPGART/NVIDIA-AGP? (fglrx is loaded automatically from the /etc/modules.autoload 
> 
> file)
> 
> If I modprobe nvidia-agp at start up, it loads agpgart automatically but direct rendering does not work.
> ...

 

agpgart should be loaded first, then nvidia-agp, but it shouldn't make any difference if agpgart gets autoloaded. Weird. Have you tried any other kernel versions?

 *Scollk wrote:*   

> I have just gotten a segmentation fault from 'lsmod'. Hmmph. Could this be because I have just enabled module unloading in the kernel?

 

I wouldn't think so. What were you doing when it segfaulted? Are you using very strong CFLAGS?

----------

## Scollk

I had just booted, logged in as root and done 'lsmod'.

from make.globals: CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe

I'll reboot and see if it does it again. If so ill take out the module unloading from the kernel and see.

I've tried getting direct rendering working for a while, so its been tried in a few kernels (all 2.6). 

Last time I got to about this stage, was around test5 and I experienced the same visual errors as im getting now.

----------

## Wedge_

The make.globals CFLAGS setting will be overridden by the CFLAGS setting in /etc/make.conf. Is it set to the same thing? The flags you posted shouldn't cause any problems.

----------

## Scollk

ah yes.

from my make.conf: 

#CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

I have no idea why this is still commented out by the hash. Seems I might of neglected to remove it.. oops

I'm off to see Matrix Revolutions now  :Very Happy:  I'll give this another look later.

Thanks for all the help

----------

## bert_

after getting things to work somewhat, my HD failed... 

so I started over and this time I ran into the same problem with cfree not compiling.  But, I edited the ebuild file to not include mga as a driver to compile in and it finished.  ati-drivers  compiled fine w/o error as well. But, now I have the same problem I had before where there are no error messages.

I followed the steps (just like all the rest of the times) and yet, no driver loading.

are there any other kernel config flags that I should worry about besides  MTRR, agpgart/chipsetagp and no DRI?

I'm going to try it without hotplugging because I think I remember not having it built in when it worked...

I think this is a serious problem a few people must be having, so hopfully a fix will be found.

(FTR: asus nforce board with ati9700pro with a 2800+xp)

----------

## Wedge_

You could try my kernel config (for 2.6.0-test9). I have similar hardware - A7N8X Deluxe, 9800 Pro, XP 2700. Are you loading the fglrx module before you start X?

----------

## bert_

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> You could try my kernel config (for 2.6.0-test9). I have similar hardware - A7N8X Deluxe, 9800 Pro, XP 2700. Are you loading the fglrx module before you start X?

 

OK, tried your config and still no sign of fglrx in the xfree86 log.

I tried the modprobe before hand but no luck.

It confuses the heck outa me, really.

which sources are you using? the gentoo-dev or the plain development ones.

also, do you use xfree-4.3.0-r3? should I recompile xfree and ati-drivers after a kernel upgrade? thought I read somewhere that I should redue atidrivers... which I did

----------

## Wedge_

I'm using development-sources, but the last time I emerged them was before they split off gentoo-dev-sources, so the extra patches from there are included. I'm using xfree-4.3.0-r3. 

 *bert_ wrote:*   

> should I recompile xfree and ati-drivers after a kernel upgrade? thought I read somewhere that I should redue atidrivers... which I did

 

You just have to update the /usr/src/linux symlink and recompile ati-drivers, xfree should still work fine.

----------

## breakerfall

I have been having the exact same problem  :Sad: 

When I saw this thread I thought that I might eventually get the card working... but no joy. I followed the steps to the T up until the part where I startx.

I can access x just fine, however, I get less than 100 fps on glxgears and have no Direct Rendering  :Sad:  This is really bumming me out. I've tried 2.6 kernels, and now have gone to the 2.4.22 kernel. 

I'm using a radeon 9700 pro on a VIA KT400 chipset. AGPgart and VIA support are both compiled in. When trying agpgart as a module, it threw errors and wouldn't load and the via-agp only has compile in, no module option.

Once I have exited X and type dmesg | grep "fglrx", an extra line has appeared:

```

dmesg | grep "fglrx"

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.2.8 [Sep 21 2003] on minor 0

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 1278 using kernel context 0

```

This is the stage I have been at throughout the whole time I have tried. I can access X but have no Direct Rendering support. 

It seems that fglrx isn't being used at all. I have it in the modules.autoload and when doing an lsmod, the Used value is 0.

Anyone have any ideas?

----------

## Wedge_

Do 

```
dmesg | grep agpgart 
```

 and see what you get. The problem with compiling things in after the module version has given errors is that the errors may still be there but are harder to notice amongst all the other bootup text.

You'll probably have better luck with a 2.6 kernel if you're using a KT400.

----------

## breakerfall

I tried the 2.6 kernels and I couldn't get into X at all   :Confused:  I even had a weird vid thing after lilo. Anyway, I've decided to stick with 2.4.22 for now. It has been working better than 2.4.20r8 did.

```
[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.2.8 [Sep 21 2003] on minor 0

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 2147 using kernel context 0

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.9.0 20020828 on minor 1

[drm] Module unloaded

Fire GL built-in AGP-support

Based on agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: Detected a Via Apollo KT400 chipset in AGP v2 compat mode at 

00:00.0

agpgart: Detected Via Apollo KT400 chipset

agpgart: unable to determine aperture size.

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 3359 using kernel context 0

Fire GL built-in AGP-support

Based on agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: Detected a Via Apollo KT400 chipset in AGP v2 compat mode at 

00:00.0

agpgart: Detected Via Apollo KT400 chipset

agpgart: unable to determine aperture size.

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 3404 using kernel context 0

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 3448 using kernel context 0

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 4942 using kernel context 0

```

This was what I uploaded to myself. I will do a more updated dmesg when I get home. Someone has pointed me in the direction of the gentoo setup guide to get DRI, so I will try that method as well when I get home.

Regards

----------

## Wedge_

double post

----------

## Wedge_

 *breakerfall wrote:*   

> agpgart: Detected Via Apollo KT400 chipset
> 
> agpgart: unable to determine aperture size.
> 
> [fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 3359 using kernel context 0
> ...

 

Those messages I've highlighted are why I said a 2.6 kernel was probably better, and why you got errors when you tried to load AGP modules. The AGP support in 2.4 kernels and the driver both have problems with KT400 chipsets, and the "unable to determine aperture size" messages are the usual indicator of this. 2.6 kernels don't appear to suffer from the same problem.

 *breakerfall wrote:*   

> Someone has pointed me in the direction of the gentoo setup guide to get DRI, so I will try that method as well when I get home.

 

Is that the guide that talks about xfree-drm etc? If it is, then don't worry about it, you'll only need ati-drivers.

Can you describe the problems you had with 2.6?

Edit: I just noticed you also have DRM in your kernel - 

```
[drm] Initialized radeon 1.9.0 20020828 on minor 1

[drm] Module unloaded 
```

The fglrx module and other DRM modules can't be used together, so remove DRM support from the kernel.

----------

## gen2newB

Hey wedge, its me again. I got the modules compiled correctly and they load on boot up, but i dont have Direct Redering. I am running the 2.6 kernel and have just about everything except for that going. Any suggestions?

----------

## breakerfall

The really strange thing is that I definately don't have DRM compiled in the kernel  :Confused:  It's not selected at all.... 

When I tried the 2.6 kernel, X wouldn't start in the slightest. I couldn't get it working at all. I also had a couple of other errors in the boot up.

I also had a weird vid display after lilo. Once the boot had continued past lilo, the remnants of a few blocks of red were scattered around the screen. But they stayed where they were. As the boot text and dmesg moved up the screen, so did they.

One thing I should point out, is that I don't seem to have /dev/agpgart at all. Is this because of the kernel not detecting video aperature size?

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## breakerfall

Okay, 2.6 Kernel is in place. No vid weirdo problem but get some stupid error about not being able to use keyboarddev and mousedev... weird. Re-emerge ati-drivers for the fglrx.ko and startx. Bumf, thrown out with errors  :Confused:  I re-do xconfig and bumf, computer freezes hard.

Man, this was so much easier on the machine with the nvidia  drivers. They have done a decent job. However, the 2.6 kernel did detect my AGP aperature size.

Is there another kernel you could suggest I try? 2.4.22 doesn't see my aperature size and 2.6 is just bum for me at the moment. Anyone have any ideas on another kernel I should try?

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## Wedge_

 *gen2newB wrote:*   

> Hey wedge, its me again. I got the modules compiled correctly and they load on boot up, but i dont have Direct Redering. I am running the 2.6 kernel and have just about everything except for that going. Any suggestions?

 

Check your /var/log/XFree86.0.log file for errors, check dmesg for errors, and if you've compiled AGP support in the kernel as modules, make sure you've loaded both of them.

 *breakerfall wrote:*   

> The really strange thing is that I definately don't have DRM compiled in the kernel  It's not selected at all.... 

 

Did you emerge xfree-drm at some point? That installs some DRM modules too.

 *breakerfall wrote:*   

> Okay, 2.6 Kernel is in place. No vid weirdo problem but get some stupid error about not being able to use keyboarddev and mousedev... weird. Re-emerge ati-drivers for the fglrx.ko and startx. Bumf, thrown out with errors  I re-do xconfig and bumf, computer freezes hard. 

 

Did you update the /usr/src/linux symlink? It has to be pointing the current kernel sources or the fglrx module won't be compiled for the right kernel. Also make sure you have "UseInternalAGPGART" set to "no" in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4. Can you post your kernel config file (/usr/src/linux/.config)?

----------

## breakerfall

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

>  *breakerfall wrote:*   The really strange thing is that I definately don't have DRM compiled in the kernel  It's not selected at all....  
> 
> Did you emerge xfree-drm at some point? That installs some DRM modules too.

 

That's the one.... did emerge xfree-drm at some point  :Confused: 

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

>  *breakerfall wrote:*   Okay, 2.6 Kernel is in place. No vid weirdo problem but get some stupid error about not being able to use keyboarddev and mousedev... weird. Re-emerge ati-drivers for the fglrx.ko and startx. Bumf, thrown out with errors  I re-do xconfig and bumf, computer freezes hard.  
> 
> Did you update the /usr/src/linux symlink? It has to be pointing the current kernel sources or the fglrx module won't be compiled for the right kernel. Also make sure you have "UseInternalAGPGART" set to "no" in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4. Can you post your kernel config file (/usr/src/linux/.config)?

 

Yep, symlink was changed to have /usr/src/linux pointed at 2.6.  The fglrx was re-compiled for the newer kernel  :Smile:  Unfortunately, the newer kernel gives me hassle with a ton of other things. To start with, I get keyboard and mouse errors. The xconfig created by fglrxconfig is sound aswell. I did the kernel config the way I think it should have been, but saying that, I only have experience with the gentoo released 2.4 kernels.

To be honest, I would rather leave the 2.6 kernel alone for now. Is there any other kernel which would support my via KT400 chipset?

http://www.symclan.co.uk/kernconf.txt <-- My 2.6 kernel config  :Smile: 

Appreciate your assistance in this.... thanksLast edited by breakerfall on Wed Nov 12, 2003 6:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gen2newB

i have them compiled in my kernel, but i will try it again and see where i end up.

----------

## Wedge_

 *breakerfall wrote:*   

>  Yep, symlink was changed to have /usr/src/linux pointed at 2.6. The fglrx was re-compiled for the newer kernel Unfortunately, the newer kernel gives me hassle with a ton of other things. To start with, I get keyboard and mouse errors. The xconfig created by fglrxconfig is sound aswell. I did the kernel config the way I think it should have been, but saying that, I only have experience with the gentoo released 2.4 kernels.
> 
> To be honest, I would rather leave the 2.6 kernel alone for now. Is there any other kernel which would support my via KT400 chipset?

 

I could be wrong, since I haven't used 2.4 in ages, but not as far as I know. All 2.4 kernels will have the same basic AGP support, and that's where the problem is. Until the changes are backported from 2.6, they're all likely to behave the same way. 

 *breakerfall wrote:*   

> http://www.symclan.co.uk/kernconf.txt <-- My 2.6 kernel config
> 
> Appreciate your assistance in this.... thanks

 

Which kernel did you emerge? Try compiling the AGP support options as modules instead. You'll need to load two modules with a 2.6 kernel, agpgart and via-agp. Try removing SMP and APIC support, just in case they're causing problems. Also, you seem to have Pentium IV support selected instead of Athlon  :Smile: 

----------

## breakerfall

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> Which kernel did you emerge? Try compiling the AGP support options as modules instead. You'll need to load two modules with a 2.6 kernel, agpgart and via-agp. Try removing SMP and APIC support, just in case they're causing problems. Also, you seem to have Pentium IV support selected instead of Athlon 

 

Duh... ha ha, whoops. I have gone through compiling kernels about 20 times in the past few days. I guess I rushed that last time  :Wink: . I emerged /sys-kernel/development-sources/development-sources-2.6.0_beta9. I just had so much trouble. Last time I had to have PTY, then this time it complained about something else. Throws errors when loading kb / mouse and also fails xfree on the basis of failing to load core devices.

To make matters worse, I'm trying to a physics assignment and I keep bloody pressing control alt and backspace on the wrong keyboard.... not good  :Confused: 

Isn't there any kind of patch for the 2.4 range which would enable the chipset support? Any custom kernels floating about that you think I should try?

Again, thanks loads

----------

## Wedge_

 *breakerfall wrote:*   

> Last time I had to have PTY, then this time it complained about something else. Throws errors when loading kb / mouse and also fails xfree on the basis of failing to 

 

The I/O device system was one of things that changed between 2.4 and 2.6 IIRC. You could try using my config and see if that helps. It's for an nForce2 board, so you'll need to change the AGP and IDE settings at least.

 *breakerfall wrote:*   

> Isn't there any kind of patch for the 2.4 range which would enable the chipset support? Any custom kernels floating about that you think I should try? 

 

I don't know of anything that would help it work with 2.4, sorry  :Sad:  There were patches for the driver itself that provided KT400 support, but since ATI supposedly added the missing code into the newer versions, the patches aren't relevant anymore.

----------

## breakerfall

Maximum bummer   :Crying or Very sad: 

I really wanted to get the radeon working. Maybe when I have finished this assignment I will try 2.6 from scratch. It's just a royal pain, that's all. Would it be worth trying those patched you mentioned? All this because of my chipset. I'm grasping at anything, just to avoid 2.6 for now. 

Thanks for you help though. I do appreciate it.

----------

## Wedge_

The patch is available here, but you'll need to edit the ebuild so it applies the patch for you. I don't even know if the patch will apply to the newer drivers, or how it will work if it does. Give it a go if you want, but don't get your hopes up  :Confused: 

----------

## breakerfall

I've just been looking around. Seems like 2.4 people are doomed   :Laughing: 

However, I came across this guys page: http://www.codemonkey.org.uk/

He has done some patching etc etc and managed to get it working on the 2.5 kernels. If you go into the directory listings and follow 2.5 then scroll to agp, or go here http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/davej/patches/2.5/agp/ there's a diff file. Do you have any idea how I could implement this patch? If I need to, I'll jump to the 2.5 kernels to use it, just that I'm not sure how to apply what he's done.

Or how about using VIAs linux drivers from the website?

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## Wedge_

That guy (Dave Jones) is the person who maintains the kernel AGP support. If you check your dmesg you should see something like 

```
Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones
```

If he added it to a 2.5 kernel, it will still be in 2.6, since the current 2.6 kernels were developed from the 2.5 series. There's not really any reason to use a 2.5 kernel now - the 2.6 kernels have all the new features and are less likely to have problems. 2.5 kernels are also much more similar to 2.6 than to 2.4, so you'd run into the same problems as you have been doing with 2.6.

 *breakerfall wrote:*   

> Or how about using VIAs linux drivers from the website?

 

No idea. I've never heard of anyone using them.

----------

## breakerfall

Okay cool, you've been really helpful. I'll finish off my work tonight and then give it a try tomorrow. Thank again  :Smile: 

----------

## Tiny_Guy

Hi, I have a similar issue.  For me the driver loads fine but direct rendering does not work.  I have an A7N8X motherboard, so I have agpgart and nvidia-agp loaded as modules.  Also according to the log agp does not initialize either.  Also I'm using 2.6.0-test9.  I'm using vesa framebuffer, but that shouldn't be a problem.

Below is the output of XFree86.0.log

```

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "fglrx" driver

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:3:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe1905000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe1905000 to 0x401f2000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 3.2.8

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Sep 21 2003

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.0-test9

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xd7000000

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe1905000 at 0x401f2000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

```

Also here is the output of glxinfo

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 4.0.4

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

```

----------

## Wedge_

Tiny_Guy: make sure you've got "UseInternalAGPGART" set "no" in your XF86Config, and that the fglrx module is loaded.

----------

## Tiny_Guy

I have fglrx loaded and UseInternalAGPgart set to no.  When I run lsmod, it says that module fglrx is used by 0 processes.  I'm using the vanilla 2.6-test9, so there shouldn't be any patches that break agp.  Both agpgart and nvidia-agp are loaded as modules, but it seems like the video card is still loading in pci mode. I've tried it with both the external agpgart and the internal one, but there is no difference.  I'd rather not revert back to 2.4 if possible.  I've gotten so use to 2.6 that I'd rather stay with 2.6 if possible.  Honestly I don't know when this started happening.  It might have never been working with 2.6-test9, but I first noticed it after patching to love2, but I unpatced it, thinking that love-sources and/or mm patches stopped direct rendering from working.  I only get 300 FPS on glxgears, which is very slow for a Radeon card.

----------

## Wedge_

Can you post your "dmesg" output? (do it after you've loaded all the modules and started X)

----------

## bert_

Ok,

I'm running from gnome 2.4 now  :Smile: 

first time on this hardware.

I could never get 4.3.0-r3 to start (wouldn't compile in the mga driver either) so I installed the GRP of the 4.3.0-r2 and now I'm able to get in and have fun.

In dmesg I am having a weird error about mtrr though:

```
mtrr: no MTRR for d8000000,400000 found

mtrr: no MTRR for d8400000,200000 found

mtrr: no MTRR for d8600000,100000 found

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x1000000

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] max   AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] free  LFB = 126877696

[fglrx] max   LFB = 126877696

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 32768

```

any idea what I could do to fix this?

loven' gentoo again  :Smile: 

----------

## Tiny_Guy

Here is the complete dmesg output:

[EDIT]Using vanilla, so there shouldn't be any problems[/EDIT]

```

Linux version 2.6.0-test9 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031022 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r2, propolice)) #3 Thu Nov 13 00:04:57 EST 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                    ) @ 0x000f75e0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff74c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Building zonelist for node : 0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda6 vga=791 video=vesa:mtrr,ywrap

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 2079.718 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 514664k/524224k available (2376k kernel code, 8816k reserved, 888k data, 148k init, 0k highmem)

Calibrating delay loop... 4112.38 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ stepping 01

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb490, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031002

ACPI: IRQ 9 was Edge Triggered, setting to Level Triggerd

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs *18)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] enabled at IRQ 12

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] enabled at IRQ 12

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] enabled at IRQ 12

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] enabled at IRQ 12

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xe0808000, size 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=84

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:570c

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

NTFS driver 2.1.4 [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- parport_lowlevel. error = -16

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

AMD_IDE: Bios didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

AMD_IDE: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:09.0

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: Maxtor 6Y120L0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: JLMS XJ-HD166S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: HL-DT-ST GCE-8481B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 240121728 sectors (122942 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 > p4

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

hdd: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 5, pci mem e180d000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Jun-13

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2003 Oct 13 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 12, pci mem e180f000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: OHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 11, pci mem e1811000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 0.9.7 (Thu Sep 25 19:16:36 2003 UTC).

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S4bios S5)

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

hub 3-0:1.0: new USB device on port 2, assigned address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:02.1-2

Reiserfs journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda6) for (hda6)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 148k freed

Adding 530104k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:02:01.0: 3Com PCI 3c920 Tornado at 0xa000. Vers LK1.1.19

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd0000000

NTFS volume version 3.1.

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 431 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.2.8 [Sep 21 2003] on minor 0

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1856

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c011bea9>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xca

 [<c013c781>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x69/0x6b

 [<e1a955ce>] __ke_alloc_wait_queue_head_struct+0x1b/0x28 [fglrx]

 [<e1a98111>] firegl_setup_dev+0x91/0x1b0 [fglrx]

 [<e1a9818c>] firegl_setup_dev+0x10c/0x1b0 [fglrx]

 [<e1a976a4>] firegl_open+0x174/0x230 [fglrx]

 [<e1a975e2>] firegl_open+0xb2/0x230 [fglrx]

 [<e1a95354>] firegl_stub_open+0x106/0x1ba [fglrx]

 [<c015875d>] chrdev_open+0xf8/0x227

 [<c01afcb1>] devfs_open+0xf6/0x113

 [<c01afbbb>] devfs_open+0x0/0x113

 [<c014edc3>] dentry_open+0x13b/0x1fe

 [<c014ec86>] filp_open+0x5d/0x5f

 [<c014f0e5>] sys_open+0x55/0x85

 [<c010b22b>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

 

mtrr: 0xc0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xc0000000,0x1000000

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 3542 using kernel context 0

mtrr: 0xc0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xc0000000,0x1000000

```

Last edited by Tiny_Guy on Thu Nov 13, 2003 6:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## deviljelly

OK, I've just got an A7N8X Deluxe today + XP 2800 ( 284 Euros together  :Smile:  ) I had quite a few issues until I moved back to 2.6.0-test9-mm1 from mm2 and then everything worked, using the default agpgard, nvidia-agp and the internal agp turned off in XF86Config.

nvnet is up and working.... although nvaudio will not compile on 2.6, I'll have to take a look but audio functions using the regular intel8x0 driver has anyone tried SATA Raid yet.... also whats the best way to get the sensors working, I have the sys/bus/i2c directory populated and gkrellm2 sees them but none of the temps change, even under load or a much lower FAN RPM

----------

## Wedge_

bert_: I think the MTRR errors can be ignored for the most part. I have some too: 

```
mtrr: 0xd0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd0000000,0x1000000

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f00421b (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:03:00.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f004312 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 256126976

[fglrx] max   AGP = 256126976

[fglrx] free  LFB = 126877696

[fglrx] max   LFB = 126877696

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 65536
```

 but it doesn't seem to affect anything.

Tiny_Guy: I don't see anything wrong with that. Can you post your XFree log? Or at least the bit starting from 

```
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
```

----------

## Tiny_Guy

OK, here it is:

```

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

        compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.8

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000f

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x0000081f

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: no

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(II) fglrx(0): using CAIL version [ATI LIB=CAIL.LIB,IA32,2.0024]

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd5000000 - 0xd500007f (0x80) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xd8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd9003000 - 0xd9003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd9002000 - 0xd90020ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd9001000 - 0xd9001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd9000000 - 0xd9000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [14] -1 0       0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xd7010000 - 0xd701ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [18] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [19] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [20] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [21] 0  0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x00009407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000901f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [31] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [32] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(WW) fglrx(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xc0500000 (size=0x07b00000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.3.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "agpgart"

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "fglrx" driver

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:3:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe1905000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe1905000 to 0x401f2000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 3.2.8

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Sep 21 2003

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.0-test9

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xd7000000

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xe1905000 at 0x401f2000

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x8000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1024,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1024,768) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 768)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7419

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

```

That's a lot, but it should be enough.

----------

## cArN4g3

hi spekulatius,

a very great thx 2 u!!!!!

i have been trying to force the latest ati-drivers running with any of the 2.6.0-test-kernels and i allways fail. all about 3 month of testing, kernel-compiling, reinstalling gentoo, and so on without any success. and now, because of your tutorial i can change my system to 2.6.0-test9. 

THX!

greetz carn

----------

## deviljelly

mmmmmmmm.........

bash-2.05b# glxgears

17742 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3548.400 FPS

19123 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3824.600 FPS

19130 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3826.000 FPS

19136 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3827.200 FPS

19127 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3825.400 FPS

19132 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3826.400 FPS

19099 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3819.800 FPS

bash-2.05b# fgl_glxgears

2673 frames in 5.0 seconds = 534.600 FPS

2889 frames in 5.0 seconds = 577.800 FPS

2880 frames in 5.0 seconds = 576.000 FPS

2902 frames in 5.0 seconds = 580.400 FPS

2874 frames in 5.0 seconds = 574.800 FPS

2896 frames in 5.0 seconds = 579.200 FPS

----------

## breakerfall

 *deviljelly wrote:*   

> mmmmmmmm.........
> 
> bash-2.05b# glxgears
> 
> 17742 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3548.400 FPS
> ...

 

Jelousy  :Wink: 

----------

## Tiny_Guy

Hi wedge,

I posted the section of the XFree86.0.log that you requested.  I hope it will be helpful to you in determining the solution to the problem.  I wonder if using vesa for framebuffer would cause direct rendering to stop working.

----------

## Wedge_

 *Tiny_Guy wrote:*   

> Hi wedge,
> 
> I posted the section of the XFree86.0.log that you requested.  I hope it will be helpful to you in determining the solution to the problem.  I wonder if using vesa for framebuffer would cause direct rendering to stop working.

 

This message "[drm] failed to load kernel module "agpgart"" usually indicates that the two kernel AGP modules aren't loaded, but you said they were both definitely loading OK, didn't you? If they are loaded, then I'm not sure why it would do that. Try setting "UseInternalAGPGART" to "yes" and see what happens. I use the kernel AGP support, but last time I checked the internal support for nForce2 boards worked very well. You could also try compiling the AGP support into the kernel instead of as modules. 

Using the vesa framebuffer shouldn't affect anything. I use it too, and it hasn't caused any problems like this. My config for 2.6.0-test9 is here if you want to try it.

----------

## Tiny_Guy

The issue seems that it doesn't want to use fglrx.  I can unload the module while in X without any difficulties, it seems to be using the regular radeon driver and not the fglrx driver.  When fglrx.ko is loaded, there are no processes using it.  I still don't get why the acceleration is not working.  I tried using the internal agpgart but agpgart still gets loaded even when I remove it from modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.  So the fglrx loads but it's not even used when I start x.

----------

## Wedge_

 *Tiny_Guy wrote:*   

> The issue seems that it doesn't want to use fglrx. I can unload the module while in X without any difficulties, it seems to be using the regular radeon driver and not the fglrx driver. When fglrx.ko is loaded, there are no processes using it. I still don't get why the acceleration is not working. I tried using the internal agpgart but agpgart still gets loaded even when I remove it from modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6. So the fglrx loads but it's not even used when I start x

 

What do you mean by it using the regular radeon driver? Is there a "radeon" module loaded? Have you emerged xfree-drm at some point, or do you have DRM support in the kernel? One other thing you could try is to add "pci=noacpi" to your kernel boot options, in case it's some weird problem with ACPI and IRQs. I'm not sure if it'll make any difference but it'll only take a minute to check.

----------

## Tiny_Guy

there's no difference by running pci=noacpi at boot time.  And by regular radeon driver I mean the one that ships with xfree.

----------

## Wedge_

Where does it say that it's using the radeon driver?

----------

## Tiny_Guy

I guess it's not, if I use the radeon driver, it crashes when I start up gnome.  It's using the fglrx driver, but when I run lsmod there's no processes running and I can freely unload the module when running x.  That's why I assumed it was using a different driver.  By running fireglcontrol, it seems that agp is not enabled either.  It says PCI for transfer mode, which used to be 8x agp.  I don't know how to solve it, and I have been working to fix this problem for a while.  I'm running out of solutions.

----------

## Wedge_

Have you got AGP 8x enabled in the BIOS? Increasing the AGP aperture size can also help occasionally. Did you try compiling the AGP support into the kernel?

----------

## Tiny_Guy

I built agp into the kernel, and increased the aperture size.  AGP is set to 8x in the BIOS.  I still don't know what's wrong.

----------

## Wedge_

I don't have much idea either  :Sad:  Can you post your kernel config somewhere?

----------

## Tiny_Guy

Ok, here is my kernel config.

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

 

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

 

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

 

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

 

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

 

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_RELAXED_AML is not set

                                                                                

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

 

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

 

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

 

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

 

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

 

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

 

#

# Device Drivers

#

 

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

 

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

 

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

 

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

 

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

 

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

 

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

 

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

 

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_TCQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

 

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

 

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

 

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_REPORT_LUNS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

 

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

 

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

 

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

 

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

 

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

 

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

 

#

# Device Drivers

#

 

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C bit-banging

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

 

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

 

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

 

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

 

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

 

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IPV6_SCTP__=y

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

 

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

 

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

 

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

 

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_MII is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

# CONFIG_EL1 is not set

# CONFIG_EL2 is not set

# CONFIG_ELPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_EL16 is not set

# CONFIG_EL3 is not set

# CONFIG_3C515 is not set

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

 

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

 

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

 

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

 

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

 

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

 

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

 

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

 

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

 

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BT is not set

 

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_BOOL is not set

 

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

 

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

                                                                                

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

 

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

 

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

 

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

 

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

 

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

 

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

 

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

 

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

 

#

# I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR is not set

 

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

 

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

 

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

 

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

 

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

 

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

 

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

 

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

 

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Bootsplash configuration

#

CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH=y

 

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

 

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

 

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

 

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

 

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

 

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

 

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

 

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

 

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

 

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

 

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

 

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

 

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

 

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

 

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

 

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

 

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

 

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

 

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

 

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

 

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

 

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

 

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

 

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

 

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

 

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

 

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

 

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

 

#

# Library routines

#

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

 

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

 

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

 

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

That should be it of my config file.

----------

## Wedge_

That looks fine to me. This is really weird  :Confused:  Maybe you should try another couple of kernels and see if it makes any difference. 2.6.0-test9-mm3 should be OK for a start.

----------

## Tiny_Guy

I'm going to try to use apm instead of acpi and see if it will work then.  If not I'll try disabling framebuffer.

----------

## Tiny_Guy

I tried 2.6.0-test9-mm3.  Now I'm going to disable framebuffer and see what it does.

----------

## Tiny_Guy

still no results yet.  Even with framebuffer taken out of the kernel.  Maybe it's an issue with the kernel and my hardware.

----------

## Wedge_

I wouldn't think so - which type of A7N8X do you have? I've got the Deluxe version and it works perfectly.

----------

## Tiny_Guy

I think I have similar hardware, I have the deluxe model as well.  Maybe I can clear out the source directory and extract it again.  I don't know why it doesn't work.  We have almost the exact same hardware.

[EDIT]Are you using ati-drivers-3.2.8?[/EDIT]

[EDIT2]It finally works now.  Cleaning the /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test9 directory fixed it.[/EDIT2]

----------

## SuDZ

Well I also have a Radeon 9700 that I am trying to get run. I emerge'd Xfree and ati-drivers and ran fglxconfig. I also ran my XFree86Config-4 file.

When trying to run startx I get this error:

```

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.21-pfeifer-r1_pre4 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 13 September 2003

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Fri Nov 14 15:39:37 2003

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file

(EE) Error from xf86HandleConfigFile()

Fatal server error:

no screens found

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

```

Any ideas?

SuDZ

----------

## deviljelly

In the XF log file quoted you will be able to find th name of the config file it is trying to use.... in /etc/X11 you should have either XF86Config or XF86Config-4 check which one X is trying to use and make sure the /etc/X11 file has the correct name

also did you etc-update after emerging?

----------

## Wedge_

 *Tiny_Guy wrote:*   

> I think I have similar hardware, I have the deluxe model as well. Maybe I can clear out the source directory and extract it again. I don't know why it doesn't work. We have almost the exact same hardware.
> 
> [EDIT]Are you using ati-drivers-3.2.8?[/EDIT]
> 
> [EDIT2]It finally works now. Cleaning the /usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test9 directory fixed it.[/EDIT2]

 

Great  :Very Happy:  There must have been something leftover from a previous compile that was interfering I guess. 

SuDZ: one of the errors is 

```
(EE) Unable to locate/open config file 
```

 so it looks like you don't have an XF86Config in /etc/X11. If you're using the ati-drivers, you should run the "fglrxconfig" program, which will generate a config file called "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4". After you've done that, try starting X again. This time, you should see a line in the log that says something like 

```
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"
```

 as deviljelly said, and X should load up.

----------

## breakerfall

I would just like to say thanks... the guide worked  :Smile: 

I tried the 2.6 kernel again, spent a few extra minutes making sure I had everything I needed and now the radeon is working full speed.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SuDZ

Well, the resolution looks a lot better now but I still can not get into X right. Here is what the error is spitting out at me now.

```

XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.21-pfeifer-r1_pre4 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 13 September 2003

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Sun Nov 23 13:29:25 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) XKB: model: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) XKB: layout: "us"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x8000002c, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 1043,80ac rev c1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 10de,0c17 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1043,80ad rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1043,0c11 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1043,80a7 rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1043,8095 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:07:0: chip 10b7,9050 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:0a:0: chip 1106,3044 card 1106,3044 rev 46 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1002,4e45 card 1002,0004 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:1: chip 1002,4e65 card 1002,0005 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00009fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe6000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000afff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe4000000 - 0xe5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 NE [Radeon 9700] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xe5000000/16, I/O @ 0xa000/8

(--) PCI: (2:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R300 [Radeon 9700] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xe5010000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe70007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe8001000 - 0xe8001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe8005000 - 0xe80050ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe8004000 - 0xe8004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe8003000 - 0xe8003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000947f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe70007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe8001000 - 0xe8001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe8005000 - 0xe80050ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe8004000 - 0xe8004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe8003000 - 0xe8003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000947f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe70007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8001000 - 0xe8001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe8005000 - 0xe80050ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe8004000 - 0xe8004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe8003000 - 0xe8003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000947f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.9.12

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

   ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO), ATI RV280 Ya (R9200),

   ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

   ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

   ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

   ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO), ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500),

   ATI R300 AE (R9500), ATI R300 AF (R9500),

   ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1), ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO),

   ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO), ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX),

   ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

   ATI R350 NH (R9800), ATI R350 NK (Fire GL unknown)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe70007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8001000 - 0xe8001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe8005000 - 0xe80050ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe8004000 - 0xe8004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe8003000 - 0xe8003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000947f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x082093e8

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe70007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe8001000 - 0xe8001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe8005000 - 0xe80050ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe8004000 - 0xe8004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe8003000 - 0xe8003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000947f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [29] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [30] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [x]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 2 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO)" (Chipset = 0x4e45)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1002, PciSubDevice = 0x0004)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: original ATI grafics adapter

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xe5000000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipRevID = 0x02

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(II) fglrx(0): board/chipset is supported by this driver (original ATI board)

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-1, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

   Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 0

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 3 with Monitor Type 1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): EDID data from the display on Secondary head ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: PTS  Model: 3da  Serial#: 39656

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2001  Week: 10

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 37  vert.: 27

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.76

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.618 redY: 0.349   greenX: 0.280 greenY: 0.605

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.152 blueY: 0.063   whiteX: 0.281 whiteY: 0.310

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 100  vid: 26673

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 100  vid: 26693

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 40.5 MHz   Image Size:  360 x 260 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 656  h_sync_end 720 h_blank_end 800 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 480  v_sync: 481  v_sync_end 484 v_blanking: 506 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 56.2 MHz   Image Size:  360 x 260 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 800  h_sync: 832  h_sync_end 896 h_blank_end 1048 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 601  v_sync_end 604 v_blanking: 631 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 150 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 85 kHz, PixClock max 150 MHz

(II) fglrx(0):  frpl13039656u

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=27000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) fglrx(0): Total 3 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "640x480": 40.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.6 kHz, 100.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   40.50  640 656 720 800  480 481 484 506

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (370, 270) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (70, 72)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.9.12

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000000f

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x0000081f

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: yes

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(II) fglrx(0): using CAIL version [ATI LIB=CAIL.LIB,IA32,2.0024]

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe7000000 - 0xe70007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe8001000 - 0xe8001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe8005000 - 0xe80050ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe8004000 - 0xe8004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe8003000 - 0xe8003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [14] -1   0   0xe5000000 - 0xe500ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xe5010000 - 0xe501ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000947f (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x0000903f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b47f (0x80) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [32] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd0500000 (size=0x07b00000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.3.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.3.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:2:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf8a4b000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf8a4b000 to 0x40014000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 2.9.12

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: May  9 2003

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.4.20-gentoo-r6

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xe5000000

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

```

Any more tips?

SuDZ

----------

## Wedge_

What type of motherboard do you have? That error usually indicates that something is wrong with the way you have AGP configured. Compile the kernel AGP support as modules, do "modprobe agpgart" followed by "modprobe fglrx", set "UseInternalAGPGART" to "no", try again. Also check the output of dmesg for errors.

----------

## SuDZ

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> What type of motherboard do you have? That error usually indicates that something is wrong with the way you have AGP configured. Compile the kernel AGP support as modules, do "modprobe agpgart" followed by "modprobe fglrx", set "UseInternalAGPGART" to "no", try again. Also check the output of dmesg for errors.

 

I have this enabled under Character Devices

```

<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

```

Is that the one I should change to a module? I will try that now.

SuDZ

----------

## Wedge_

Have you only enabled that one option? If so, then that's the problem. You also need to enable one of the options below that, to get specific support for your motherboards AGP chipset. For example, this is what I have: 

```
<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

< >   ALI chipset support

< >   ATI chipset support

< >   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support   

< >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support   

< >   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

<*>   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support

< >   SiS chipset support

< >   Serverworks LE/HE chipset support

< >   VIA chipset support
```

I have an nForce2 board, so I've selected nForce2 chipset support. If you have a VIA board, select the VIA option, if you have an Intel board, select the Intel option etc. Ignore the ATI option, it's not relevant in this situation. 

It shouldn't matter if you build it as a module or not, but using modules sometimes works when building it in doesn't, so that's probably best. If you build it in, then you won't be able use the AGP support in the fglrx driver IIRC.

----------

## SuDZ

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> Have you only enabled that one option? If so, then that's the problem. You also need to enable one of the options below that, to get specific support for your motherboards AGP chipset. For example, this is what I have: 
> 
> ```
> <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)
> 
> ...

 

Your right, I did not have a chipset setup yet. Doh. The only thing though is I did a search since I have a A7N8x Mother board and after looking around online it seems that it is a nVidia nForce 2 board. But on my list of option I do not have that like you do. Here is what I have:

```

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                       

[ ]   Intel 440LX/BX/GX and I815/I820/I830M/I830MP/I840/I845/I850/I86   

[ ]   Intel I810/I815/I830M (on-board) support                          

[ ]   VIA chipset support                                            

[ ]   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 support                                

[ ]   AMD 8151 support                                                 

[ ]   Generic SiS support                                               

[ ]   ALI chipset support    

```

Any idea why I would not have the nVidia option in there or what to do now?

SuDZ

----------

## Wedge_

 *SuDZ wrote:*   

> Your right, I did not have a chipset setup yet. Doh. The only thing though is I did a search since I have a A7N8x Mother board and after looking around online it seems that it is a nVidia nForce 2 board. But on my list of option I do not have that like you do.

 

That's the same board I have. It must be your kernel version. nVidia support was only added to the kernel in version 2.4.22, but your XFree log says you're using 2.4.20: 

```
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 2.9.12

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: May  9 2003

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI Fire GL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.4.20-gentoo-r6

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000
```

The list of options I posted is from 2.6.0-test9. If you don't want to upgrade to 2.4.22 or later, you can try to apply the following patch to the 2.4.20 kernel to add the nForce option: http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0306.3/att-1054/01-linux-2.4.21-agpgart.diff

To apply it, do: 

```
cd /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gentoo-r6

patch -p1 < /path/to/01-linux-2.4.21-agpgart.diff
```

If it applies without any errors (I think it should), then run make menuconfig and you should see an nvidia option in the Character Devices section.

One last thing - the 2.9.12 driver you're using is quite old - the latest version from ATI is 3.2.8. If you want to emerge it, you'll need to do 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ati-drivers
```

 then run fglrxconfig again.

----------

## SuDZ

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

>  *SuDZ wrote:*   Your right, I did not have a chipset setup yet. Doh. The only thing though is I did a search since I have a A7N8x Mother board and after looking around online it seems that it is a nVidia nForce 2 board. But on my list of option I do not have that like you do. 
> 
> That's the same board I have. It must be your kernel version. nVidia support was only added to the kernel in version 2.4.22, but your XFree log says you're using 2.4.20: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yeah i have no problem upgrading ther kernel. Nothing is making me stick to 2.4.20 for any reason. Waht I am surious though is if I do an 

emerge gentoo-sources is this a newer kernel than what I have? I am not sure how to check to see which kernel this would give me. Or if i want to upgrade to the 2.6 kernel how would I go about that using emerge? 

SuDZ

----------

## Wedge_

 *SuDZ wrote:*   

> Yeah i have no problem upgrading ther kernel. Nothing is making me stick to 2.4.20 for any reason. Waht I am surious though is if I do an
> 
> emerge gentoo-sources is this a newer kernel than what I have? I am not sure how to check to see which kernel this would give me. Or if i want to upgrade to the 2.6 kernel how would I go about that using emerge? 

 

AFAIK gentoo-sources is still on 2.4.20, so it probably wouldn't help. Do "emerge -p gentoo-sources" and check the version number to make sure. Emerging vanilla-sources will give you 2.4.22 which should be OK. If you want to go to 2.6, there are several different ebuilds in portage. development-sources is the 2.6 equivalent of vanilla-sources for 2.4, gentoo-dev-sources is development-sources with some Gentoo patches applied (not sure exactly what), mm-sources is a kind of cutting edge patchset that can break things occasionally, and of course there's our very own love-sources  :Smile: 

----------

## rubeken

hi, i've got the drivers installed, but when i play UT, and close UT down, my X crashes :\\

anyone has the same problem/solution??

grtz

----------

## molander

Thanks for the write-up.

I was able to get my SIS board, radeon 9500Pro, and a 2.6 kernel to get 2500 fps in glxgears (1280x1024). I was not able to get agpart to work with a 2.4 kernel with my motherboard chipset. So once I saw the 2.6 kernels out I gave it another shot. 

Thanks again!

----------

## martinbishop

I can't get my 9800 pro to work..anyone know why? I have mtrr compiled into my kernel, I have agpgart and my mobo (a7n8x-x nforce2) as modules, I don't have DRI or dmr installed, I run 2.6.0-test11-gentoo-r2...anyone know the problem? I tried to re emerge the fglrx package but it fails building  :Sad: 

----------

## Wedge_

 *martinbishop wrote:*   

> I can't get my 9800 pro to work..anyone know why? I have mtrr compiled into my kernel, I have agpgart and my mobo (a7n8x-x nforce2) as modules, I don't have DRI or dmr installed, I run 2.6.0-test11-gentoo-r2...anyone know the problem? I tried to re emerge the fglrx package but it fails building

 

Post the output from the ebuild.

----------

## MrIch

when I try to emerge the ati-driver I get this error:

ld: cannot find -lGL

Any ideas?

----------

## Wedge_

```
opengl-update xfree

emerge ati-drivers

opengl-update ati
```

 should fix it.

----------

## MrIch

thank you, the driver runs fine now...

But in the ut2k3 demo I have a lot of graphic problems.. tuxracer looks fine. Any ideas?

----------

## MarkBakker

I tried several options to get DRI working on my laptop (ATI 9600 PRO (M10))

-Radeon driver XF86 working just 2D

-ATI drivers 2.8 + 3.7 deadlock when using internal agpgart

And when I use the kernel agpgart support + sis support as kernel module or linked I get an deadlock when starting X. (ATI drivers 3.7).

-Ati drivers work when I use 2D (not using the dri options).

Can someone help?

I thing the problem can have something 2 do with the AGP8X.

How can I get things 2 work??? (trying for over 2 months now:-( ).

----------

## eAk

ever tried connecting yor monitor to the other connector.

like putting the dvi-crt addaptor and connecting you monitor to the dvi connector.

because x won't start if you connect a monitor to the secondarry connector instead of the primary.

try that i had the same thing with no conf bla bla thingy. tok me 1 hour to figure that out hawe seen lot's of ppl hawing that problem to.

but i hawe the problem with dam'n slow dri.

glx ears gives me 2500fps but 0.2 fps in quake one and so on.

----------

## JonSvenJonsson

In my expierence most of the problems arise because of some old modules lying around or some code in the kernel-source or modules-directory from earlier compilations still lying around and thus interfering your new kernel-configs. This is how i compiled the ati-drivers and they are working for me, so all those still with problems may want to try the following steps.

Try to emerge the newest gentoo-dev-sources (2.6) or mm-sources (2.6). Then cd to your /usr/src directory. Do a 

```
ls -l
```

 . Change your symlinks so that they look like these :

```
ls -l

insgesamt 12

lrwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           21 23. Jan 17:32 linux -> linux-2.6.1-ge ntoo-r1

lrwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           21 23. Jan 17:32 linux-beta -> linux-2.6 .1-gentoo-r1

```

then cd into the linux directory an do a 

```
make mrproper
```

, then do a 

```
make menuconfig
```

 and be sure to compile agp-support and your chipset-agp-support as an module, disable dri-support and enable mtrr and also enable devfs-support. more kernel-2.6 options and caveats can be found at http://www.codemonkey.org.uk/docs/post-halloween-2.6.txt. check your kernel-configuration twice. do a 

```
make V=1
```

. take a look at the directory /lib/modules/ if you already have an modules-directory with your kernel-version, if so then move it to an backup-location. do a 

```
make modules_install
```

. copy your new kernel-image into the /boot directory and check your boot-loader. reboot. do a opengl-update xfree. do a 

```
 emerge /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-3.7.0.ebuild

```

. do 

```
 fglrxconfig
```

, and answer all questions.

do a opengl-update ati. startx.

if this doesn't work then repeat the steps above, but when coming to your kernel-config don't choose agp-support at all and try to use the internal-agp from the ati-drivers (this is how it worked for me).

Good luck

Jon

p.s. : there is also a good radeon/gentoo faq at the following adress, you may want to try out the steps described there   :Very Happy: 

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html#2_kernelopts

----------

## Ecco

Everything seems to work fine here, but I only get around 750fps in glxgears   :Question:  It's an ATI Radeon 9600 on an Athlon-XP 1800+, so it seems a rather low framerate...

These are the settings in my XF86Config-4 file:

```
# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-B"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4151

    Screen 0

EndSection

```

These are the only warnings I get in /var/log/XFree86.0.log:

```

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): Mode 1152x864 is not a valid TV mode.

(WW) fglrx(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default

```

This is the output from glxinfo:

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Radeon 9600SE Athlon (3DNow!)

OpenGL version string: 1.3 (X4.3.0-3.2.8)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_shadow,

    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_element_array,

    GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_map_object_buffer,

    GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_ATI_texture_float, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATI_vertex_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object,

    GL_ATI_vertex_streams, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_route, GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size,

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle,

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_occlusion_query,

    GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_multitexture, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

...

...

```

The only thing I thought could be causing this was the overlapping mtrr-issue. This is from my dmesg:

```

mtrr: 0xc0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xc0000000,0x1000000

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000207 (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000304 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 54800384

[fglrx] max   AGP = 54800384

[fglrx] free  LFB = 120176640

[fglrx] max   LFB = 120176640

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 16384

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at include/asm/semaphore.h:119

```

I only get it once, so it didn't look like a big deal to me, but I didn't manage to fix it. According to this guide I had to find this line in my XF86 log:

```

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4151) rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/28, 0xe5000000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4171) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/28, 0xe5010000/16

```

cat /proc/mtrr gave me:

```

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size= 512MB: write-back, count=1

reg01: base=0x20000000 ( 512MB), size= 128MB: write-back, count=1

reg02: base=0xc0000000 (3072MB), size=  16MB: write-combining, count=7

reg05: base=0xe0000000 (3584MB), size=  64MB: write-combining, count=2

```

But doing this:

```

# echo "disable=2" >| /proc/mtrr

# echo "base=0xc0000000 size=8000000 type=write-combining" >| /proc/mtrr

```

Did absolutely nothing   :Question:  Not from a console in X nor from anywhere else, except the "count" parameter changed...

Did anyone encounter similar cheekyness from fglrx-drivers?  :Razz: 

----------

## Wedge_

Try repeating the "disable..." command until the count hits 0. The line should then disappear and the new line should get added correctly.

----------

## Ecco

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> Try repeating the "disable..." command until the count hits 0. The line should then disappear and the new line should get added correctly.

 

Great, that did do the trick concerning the mtrr problem, thanx! but the main thing still remains:

```

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

3155 frames in 5.0 seconds = 631.000 FPS

3581 frames in 5.0 seconds = 716.200 FPS

3518 frames in 5.0 seconds = 703.600 FPS

3247 frames in 5.0 seconds = 649.400 FPS

3485 frames in 5.0 seconds = 697.000 FPS

3449 frames in 5.0 seconds = 689.800 FPS

```

I tried tuxracer and it's much to slow, almost glitchy... I've been trying just about everything ever written in these fora for weeks now but the driver and I, we just don't seem to get along  :Razz: 

----------

## Wedge_

I'm not sure what else would help. The scores you're getting definitely seem a bit low. Try adding the line 

```
Option "EnablePrivateBackZ" "yes"
```

 to your XF86Config, it can give a little boost sometimes. If you can change your AGP aperture size in the BIOS, try increasing it, that might make a difference. Did you check that the MTRR thing worked with the command 

```
echo "base=0xc0000000 size=8000000 type=write-combining" >| /proc/mtrr 
```

? I seem to remember having to use "0x08000000" for the size or it wouldn't work. The only other thing I can think of right now is check that X isn't using the wrong config file. Do "grep config /var/log/XFree86.0.log" and you should get a line like this 

```
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"
```

Check it's the file you expect (just in case it's using another config with FSAA enabled or something).

----------

## Ecco

That option raised my average from about 700 to 775. Improvement, but there still must be something else going on...

This is my /proc/mtrr output:

```

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size= 512MB: write-back, count=1

reg01: base=0x20000000 ( 512MB), size= 128MB: write-back, count=1

reg02: base=0xc0000000 (3072MB), size= 128MB: write-combining, count=8

reg05: base=0xe0000000 (3584MB), size= 128MB: write-combining, count=2

```

Before this reg02 used to be 16MB, so it deff fixed something. I don't know what reg05 is for, it seems to spring into existance when X or KDE loads.

Also, I do have that line in my XF86.0.log. I must have just double-checked it for the 100th time, since I've read all the other ATI-threads several times and this isn't the first time you mention this to some poor bastard wrestling with ati-drivers  :Laughing: 

I've really run out of ideas... But just in case, isn't there a way to check for FSAA-use?

I'm beginning to think this isn't going to be solved for me   :Sad: 

Thanx a billion for your help though  :Smile: 

----------

## Wedge_

To check your FSAA setting, just look at the "FSAAScale" option in your XF86Config. "1" = off, so in the config you posted earlier it's disabled. 

You could also try changing your kernel version and/or changing driver versions.

----------

## Ecco

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> To check your FSAA setting, just look at the "FSAAScale" option in your XF86Config. "1" = off, so in the config you posted earlier it's disabled. 
> 
> You could also try changing your kernel version and/or changing driver versions.

 

K, I'll just fiddle around some more. I've tried a great number of kernels already, including the gentoo-dev-sources and mm-sources. I don't really feel like building a 2.4 kernel (I don't use gentoo to use senior stuff  :Razz:  ) but I'll give it a try.

I've only tried a latest two ati-drivers thought, so might be worth checking out. Thanks again!

----------

## Wedge_

If ATI keep to their schedule, there should be a new driver release in the next week or two, so that would be something else to try.

----------

## Ecco

OK I can't believe this. I'm still getting a lowsy 750 fps in glxgears. But I thought hey, I might as well checkout UT2004 demo to see how bad it really is.

With all the settings maxed out, the game doesn't even give me a hickup.

Strange thing is, tuxracer was worthless; why does UT2004 run perfectly?

Maybe fullscreen OpenGL is fine and it's just my windowed OpenGL that's not running properly  :Question: 

Anyway, I won't try to understand anymore. At least my mtrr problems are fixed now. Thanks Wedge_!

----------

## Wedge_

Weird  :Smile:  If you've got time, tell ATI about it.

----------

## Ecco

 *Wedge_ wrote:*   

> Weird  If you've got time, tell ATI about it.

 

Good idea, but when I click submit I get a 404  :Question:  Might try again in a few days...

Maybe I should give them feedback about their site too  :Razz: 

----------

## Wedge_

It worked the last time I used it, but that was a few months ago. If you can find the right email address let them know it's broken.

----------

## fourhead

i have an ati radeon 9600se, and i did everything like desribed in this forum, and ut2004 and quake actually run pretty good. though, in glxgears i get about 870fps, but i was told i should have something close to 2000 or so. i can remember with my old onboard geforce4mx i got over 1000fps at last. what experience do you have o this? how many fps do you get with your radeon 9600se???

tom

----------

## Ecco

 *elektrohirn wrote:*   

> i have an ati radeon 9600se, and i did everything like desribed in this forum, and ut2004 and quake actually run pretty good. though, in glxgears i get about 870fps, but i was told i should have something close to 2000 or so. i can remember with my old onboard geforce4mx i got over 1000fps at last. what experience do you have o this? how many fps do you get with your radeon 9600se???
> 
> tom

 

You seem to have the exact same video card, and the exact same problem as me. Let me know if you ever find out what the @&%# is going on. I sure as hell tried just about everything...

Funny thing is, 'opengl-update xfree' gives the exact same fps. Makes you wonder if the ati GL libs are actually used, even though 'ldd glxgears' clearly shows a link to the ati drivers   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## madmango

I think you have to use the firegl glxgears, which is included in the ati-drivers-extra package.

fgl_glxgears will be installed in /opt/ati/bin/

----------

## Ecco

 *madmango wrote:*   

> I think you have to use the firegl glxgears, which is included in the ati-drivers-extra package.
> 
> fgl_glxgears will be installed in /opt/ati/bin/

 

I wish that were the case!

I'm affraid it's the regular glxgears I'm using.

----------

## Ethan2332

spekulatius, you are a god among men, Ive been figthing this thing forever, the tutorial worked perfect for me and I have an ASUS A7N8X-E with an ATI Radeon 9000 stuck in the AGP slot and its booted with a 2.67 kerel. It still complains about the secondary, but it works thats all I care about. 

You ROCK! Thanks again.

Ethan2332

the mighty ECARLCL

----------

## TrojanShield

I have just tried your step by step and now have no opengl and my 3D rendering is still slow. Here is my character devices:

```
<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

<M>   ALI chipset support

<*>   ATI chipset support

 < >   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support

 <*>   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support

 < >   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

 < >   Intel i865 chipset support

 < >   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support

 < >   SiS chipset support

 <M>   Serverworks LE/HE chipset support

 <M>   VIA chipset support

 < >   Transmeta Efficeon support

 [ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)
```

Here is my dmesg:

```
00:00:10.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., V280, 01.00 (OEM: ATI RADEON 9200)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5507

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c559b, set palette = c00c55e7

vesafb: pmi: ports = c010 c016 c054 c038 c03c c05c c000 c004 c0b0 c0b2 c0b4

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xe0808000, size 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

speedstep-smi: No Intel CPU detected.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.2, from 5 to 10

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.3, from 5 to 10

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

acpi_floppy_resource: 6 ioports at 0x3f0

acpi_floppy_resource: 1 ioports at 0x3f7

floppy: controller ACPI FDC0 at I/O 0x3f0-0x3f5, 0x3f7-0x3f7 irq 6 dma channel 2

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.0

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.0

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd000-0xd007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd008-0xd00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: HL-DT-ST GCE-8526B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

st: Version 20040403, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Processor cpuid 681 not supported

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 10, pci mem e1874000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ReiserFS: hda4: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda4

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 498004k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.9.0 [May 11 2004] on minor 0

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

subfs 0.9

via82xx: Assuming DXS channels with 48k fixed sample rate.

         Please try dxs_support=1 or dxs_support=4 option

         and report if it works on your machine.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

via_agp: Unknown symbol agp_bridge

via_agp: Unknown symbol agp3_generic_sizes

via_agp: Unknown symbol global_cache_flush

via_agp: Unknown symbol agp_generic_enable

via_agp: Unknown symbol agp_generic_insert_memory

via_agp: Unknown symbol agp_generic_destroy_page

via_agp: Unknown symbol agp_remove_bridge

via_agp: Unknown symbol agp_generic_mask_memory

via_agp: Unknown symbol agp_generic_alloc_by_type

via_agp: Unknown symbol agp_generic_free_by_type

via_agp: Unknown symbol agp_alloc_bridge

via_agp: Unknown symbol agp_add_bridge

via_agp: Unknown symbol get_agp_version

via_agp: Unknown symbol agp_generic_remove_memory

via_agp: Unknown symbol agp_generic_create_gatt_table

via_agp: Unknown symbol agp_generic_free_gatt_table

via_agp: Unknown symbol agp_generic_alloc_page

via_agp: Unknown symbol agp_put_bridge

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 11, io base 0000d400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 11, io base 0000d800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#3)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 10, io base 0000dc00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#4)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 10, io base 0000e000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using address 2

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.0-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.1.20-2.6 May-23-2004 Written by Donald Becker

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xec00, 00:0d:87:a2:ce:4f, IRQ 11.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 0021.

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x1000000

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

Fire GL built-in AGP-support

Based on agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: Detected a Via Apollo KT400 chipset in AGP v2 compat mode at 0000:00:00.0

agpgart: Detected Via Apollo KT400 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

Power management callback for AGP chipset installed

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000a0b (hardware caps of chipset)

AGP: Found 2 AGPv3 devices

AGP: Doing enable for AGPv3

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device.

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000302 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] max   AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] free  LFB = 122683392

[fglrx] max   LFB = 122683392

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 32768

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

```

Now I have have an ATI Radeon 9200 SE, a KT600-A MB with a via chipset, and an AMD 2000XP CPU. I am using X.Org version 6.7.0. This is my first linux system so I don't know too much on it. I don't know if using X.Org instead of XFree86 is why this didn't work but I really need help to get back my openGL and if you know how I could improve my 3D rendering I would be grateful.

----------

## Wedge_

First off, try cleaning up your kernel config a bit. Change it to look like this: 

```
<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

< >   ALI chipset support

< >   ATI chipset support

 < >   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support

 < >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support

 < >   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

 < >   Intel i865 chipset support

 < >   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support

 < >   SiS chipset support

 < >   Serverworks LE/HE chipset support

 <M>   VIA chipset support

 < >   Transmeta Efficeon support

 [ ] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)
```

After that, add "agpgart", "via_agp", and "fglrx" to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6. Recompile your kernel, reboot etc, then emerge the drivers again, and run "opengl-update ati". Make sure that the "UseInternalAGPGART" setting in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is set to "no", then try things again.

----------

## TrojanShield

Thanks Wedge_.

I now have opengl again. It's weird, I ran glxgears and if I hide the gears window I get 1600 fps but if the window is on top I only get 800 or so. Is this right? Is it suppose to be like that?

----------

## Wedge_

Yes, that's normal behaviour. It's not a benchmark, so don't worry too much about your score if real games are working well.

----------

## TrojanShield

Thanks so much Wedge_. I don't know what I would do without this forum and helpful people like you.

----------

## black hole sun

Wedge_, quick question; what's UseFastTLS option in the Xf86Config for?

----------

## Wedge_

TLS is short for Thread Local Storage, so I guess it controls some aspect of the drivers handling of multithreaded applications. One of the Gentoo devs posted a quick summary of the options in an old HOWTO thread here. fglrxconfig itself indicates that the option only applies to FireGL boards: 

```
TLS Method: *** this only applys to the FireGL workstation boards ***

The grafics driver supports two different methods of thread local storage.

The first method is fast but might immediately abort when used with

WineX, VM emulators or some other advanced programming tools.

The second method is up to 10% slower in a few rendering cases

but does nicely cope with any sort of exotic software.

For more details on this topic, please see the readme.

If not totally sure about your needs, then please select "0 - default".

  0 - default (FireGL workstation boards: fast)

  1 - fast operation (only for standard gnu C/C++ OpenGL applications)

  2 - compatible operation (for WineX, VM emulators and some profilers)
```

but I'm sure that some people with Radeons have fixed problems they've had by changing it from 0 to 2, so I think that may be outdated. I've had it set to 2 for a long time now. There might be some minor performance differences between the various settings, I can't really remember.

----------

## Templer

I have also a Radeon 9600 SE, and i have the same problem.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=202910&highlight=radeonn+9600se

----------

## Wedge_

The ATI Linux drivers are not as fast as the Windows drivers, so you won't usually get the same level of performance as you can in Windows. Your config files + logs look OK to me. You could try a different driver version - you appear to be using 3.9.0 at the moment, so try the newer 3.11.1 and 3.12.0 versions (both in portage, but marked ~x86), or the older 3.2.8 version, which is still the fastest for me. You can emerge particular versions by passing the version number to emerge like this: 

```
emerge =ati-drivers-3.2.8-r2
```

----------

## Templer

I'm now using the 3.11.1 version witch gets my fps in ut2004 benchmark from 15 to 25. I think i'll try the 3.2.8 drivers.

About the performance, in windows i can run ET 1280x1024 smoothly. In linux 1024x786 is the max playable resolution, it has te same performance as the Geforce2 400mx with i had before.

----------

## TrojanShield

Well my video had worked for bit but now agpart doesn't even want to load on bootup. Here is my dmesg.

```
Linux version 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 (root@don) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Fri Sep 3 23:09:30 UTC 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f52b0

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 KT600                                     ) @ 0x000f6c70

ACPI: RSDT (v001 KT600  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 KT600  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 KT600  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff7a80

ACPI: DSDT (v001 KT600  AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

Using ACPI for processor (LAPIC) configuration information

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: OEM00000 Product ID: PROD00000000 APIC at: 0xFEE00000

I/O APIC #2 Version 17 at 0xFEC00000.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Processors: 1

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc rmdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda4 vga=788

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 1662.722 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Mon Jun 7 10:52:38 EDT 2004 : initialized

Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

request_module: runaway loop modprobe speakup_n

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 512680k/524224k available (3073k kernel code, 10808k reserved, 975k data, 188k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3276.80 BogoMIPS

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ stepping 01

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1661.0615 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 265.0858 MHz.

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 1367k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb360, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs 20) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., V280, 01.00 (OEM: ATI RADEON 9200)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:5507

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c559b, set palette = c00c55e7

vesafb: pmi: ports = c010 c016 c054 c038 c03c c05c c000 c004 c0b0 c0b2 c0b4

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xe0808000, size 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

speedstep-smi: No Intel CPU detected.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.2, from 5 to 10

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.3, from 5 to 10

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

acpi_floppy_resource: 6 ioports at 0x3f0

acpi_floppy_resource: 1 ioports at 0x3f7

floppy: controller ACPI FDC0 at I/O 0x3f0-0x3f5, 0x3f7-0x3f7 irq 6 dma channel 2

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.0

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.0

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd000-0xd007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd008-0xd00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: HL-DT-ST GCE-8526B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(133)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

st: Version 20040403, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Processor cpuid 681 not supported

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 10, pci mem e1874000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ReiserFS: hda4: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda4

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 498004k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.11.1 [Aug  4 2004] on minor 0

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA KT400/KT400A/KT600 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

subfs 0.9

via82xx: Assuming DXS channels with 48k fixed sample rate.

         Please try dxs_support=1 or dxs_support=4 option

         and report if it works on your machine.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 11, io base 0000d400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 11, io base 0000d800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#3)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 10, io base 0000dc00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#4)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 10, io base 0000e000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using address 2

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.0-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.1.20-2.6 May-23-2004 Written by Donald Becker

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0xec00, 00:0d:87:a2:ce:4f, IRQ 11.

eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 0021.

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timed out, status 0000, PHY status 786d, resetting...

mtrr: 0xd8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xd8000000,0x1000000

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000a0b (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000302 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] max   AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] free  LFB = 122683392

[fglrx] max   LFB = 122683392

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 32768
```

The first time I rebooted my dmesg contained only lines indicating that fglrx failed. But even on a second reboot agpart failed to load on bootup. Any reason why?

Edit: The computer also crashes when the screen saver goes on. I have to assume that any motion graphics will lookup the system.

----------

## Wedge_

I'm not seeing any errors from agpgart there... However, it looks like you may be loading the fglrx module before the agpgart and via_agp modules, and this may be causing problems. You should always load them in the order: agpgart, via_agp, fglrx.

----------

## TrojanShield

I don't know if the order had made a difference but after changing the order and rebooting I noticed that agpart still did not load but upon closer inpection I discovered that I had made the mistake of putting agpart in my kernel-2.6 and not agpgart. Thanks for your help again. If I continue making mistakes and having you help me I will end up owing you my first born.

LOL  :Laughing: 

----------

## GaCo

 :Very Happy: 

Great howto - Thanks!

Got glxgears running at several thousand FPS, instead of the 90 or so I had before using the ati-drivers properly!

----------

## jimmsta

is there a point to using the 2.6 patches that the ebuild incorporates into the driver? I'm wondering about this, seeing as I get graphics corruption when I play UT2004. I've submitted bug reports to ATI, but of course, got no answer. I've tried different kernels, including many 2.4.x based kernels... nothing works...

I'm just wondering what the patches do that are in the ebuild, and whether it would be stupid to try removing them from the ebuild, to gain stability?

----------

## zalun

My Radeon 9600 Mobile on Aristo notebook doesnt display Xs under gentoo.

It works under Fedora (I've got it with my notebook) but it's not my most likely didtro.

Glxinfo under Fedora shows about 264 FPS I know it's not much, but under gentoo it doesnt work in 2D anyway.

Xorg log shows (only basic info and problems):

```

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 i686 [ELF] 

...

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] rev 0, Mem @ 0xa8000000/27, 0xe0010000/16, I/O @ 0xc100/8

...

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

dlopen: /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so: undefined symbol: __glDDXExtensionInfo

(EE) Failed to load /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) UnloadModule: "glx"

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.so

dlopen: /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.so: undefined symbol: __glXActiveScreens

(EE) Failed to load /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (loader failed, 7

...

Symbol fbWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAACheckTileReducibility from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAPixmapIndex from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

... many symbols were unresolved

Fatal server error:

Some required symbols were unresolved

```

kernel 2.6.8-r3 without DRI, with agpgart included, dmesg shows no problems.

other info:

```

lspci

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 21)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

lsmod

... ALSA sound Intel AC97 drivers

fglrx                 216804  0 

intel_agp              19424  1 

agpgart                28072  1 intel_agp

dmesg | grep glr                                               

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.12.0 [Jul 16 2004] on minor 0

dmesg | grep agp                                               

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xb0000000

```

please help

----------

## zalun

do NOT emerge your X with dlloader flag  :oops:

----------

## Wedge_

 *jimmsta wrote:*   

> is there a point to using the 2.6 patches that the ebuild incorporates into the driver? I'm wondering about this, seeing as I get graphics corruption when I play UT2004. I've submitted bug reports to ATI, but of course, got no answer. I've tried different kernels, including many 2.4.x based kernels... nothing works...
> 
> I'm just wondering what the patches do that are in the ebuild, and whether it would be stupid to try removing them from the ebuild, to gain stability?

 

The patches do not make any kind of major changes to the driver. If you have a look at them (/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files), you'll see that they mainly just update calls to various kernel functions which have changed over time, and that ATI haven't fixed themselves. Even the regparm patch, which looks relatively big, just applies the same changes in a bunch of different places. I don't think any of them can impact stability, and removing the patches will almost certainly cause your compile to fail. 

About your graphics corruption, you're not using FSAA by any chance? It doesn't work well with UT2K3/2K4.

----------

## kamina

I seem to have some kind of videocard related problem on my notebook... When I compile the kernel (2.6.7-r11) it ends with the following error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> if [ -r  System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map 2.6.7-gentoo-r11; fi
> 
> WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r11/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol smp_call_function
> ...

 

Anyone have a clue what could be causing this? My notebook has a radeon mobility 9700. 

Under Device Drivers -> Graphics Support I have "ATI Radeon display support" selected, and under Device Drivers -> Charecter devices I have /dev/agpgart I have VIA chipset support selected (the motherboard has a via chipset). Direct Rendering Manager is not selected.

edit: Tried to re-emerge ati-drivers and set ati opengl, but it did'nt make a differance.

----------

## Wedge_

The driver doesn't support the Mobility 9700 yet, at least according to the release notes. About the warnings, do you have SMP enabled in the kernel? I doubt you need that on a notebook  :Smile:  so try disabling it and see if the warnings go away.

----------

## kamina

Smp was allready disabled...

I now did a clean install, and did'nt install the ati-drivers yet. I have previously needed them to be able to set the screen resolution (under X) to 1280*800. Would I be able to use this resolution using DRM?

----------

## irosen

It is worth noting that the following error could occur upon updating your ati-drivers package:  The kernel module loaded may still be your older version's fglrx module, therefore causing the following bugs:

* Direct Rendering: No  on glxinfo,

* Renderer: Mesa Indirect (software rather than your hardware)

* DRIScreenInit failure on X startup (DRI not available because kernel module did not load).

Check your XFree86.0.log for messages regarding DRIScreenInit failing or ****** 3D acceleration not available **** type messages.

There should also be a note in your X logs about the incompatible kernel module and DRI.

To fix this, simply replace the kernel module in your /lib/modules/linux-kernelversion/... directory (fglrx.o) with the new driver, which you can hand-compile by unpacking the RPM manually (rpm2targz && tar -xvzf fglrx-*.tar.gz), then cd'ing into build_mod and running make.sh, then cd .., makeinstaller.sh.    Put the generated fglrx.o where the one you deleted was.

This is simply an oversight in the ati-drivers 3.14.1 installation procedure, which would ideally locate fglrx.o in the kernel modules directory and replace it, but instead just places its own in the right folder.  (I think the directory used by the ATI installer script and the one used by the ebuild differ.)

If you find this helpful, bump.   :Smile: 

Ido

----------

## SuperJudge

Sweet

```
jediknight X11 # grep -i direct /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

```

Thanks    :Smile: 

----------

## memoi2001

I've had more or less every problem with my radeon 9200se (i know, crap card..)

the easiest thing i've found, after compiling a 2.6 kernel on the advice of another thread..

is to enable /dev/agpart and your chipsetn disable direct rendering in the kernel

and add 'Option "KernelModuleParm"  "agplock=0"' in the XF86config or xorg.conf (tried on both)

got it working even when kernel compiling complained of dodgy pointers for fglrx.ko

----------

## SuperJudge

 *irosen wrote:*   

> It is worth noting that the following error could occur upon updating your ati-drivers package:  The kernel module loaded may still be your older version's fglrx module, therefore causing the following bugs:
> 
> * Direct Rendering: No  on glxinfo,
> 
> * Renderer: Mesa Indirect (software rather than your hardware)
> ...

 Interesting to know, I had thought that the theory would work, I just didn't know how to put it into action.   :Surprised: 

----------

## jayr1024

hello I followed all the instruction in here and I got my fglrx working, but after my reboot my fbsplash is gone....I did the 5 easy steps to get fbsplash again but still no go. Does anyone know how to get my fbsplash working again? thanks!!

----------

## theneb

I'm also having troble but it seems from other posts that it's to do with me using the latest mm kernel, (2.6.9-rc4-mm1)

It's because I am using reiser4, but may try emerge gentoo-dev-sources later.

But if I can fix the fglrx module problems I won't bother.

The two errors which seem to be common from forum searching are the following:

fglrx: Unknown symbol pci_find_class

fglrx: Unknown symbol remap_page_range

appear in my dmesg when I attempt to build the module (either from modprobe or make.sh from /usr/modules/fglrx/)

I can solve the first one my simply replacing all references to pci_find _class to pci_get_class.

For the second one I change the page bit to something else as said by some other topics but this was a bit more unclear, anyway started using the module and it just killed my system. When X was started, you could move the mouse but the screen was completly messed up. And it made no progress and doign ctrl alt F1 did nothing.

Btw modprobe gives nothing.

Any ideas?

----------

## Loki|muh

try https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=197069&start=200

----------

## Maximus2000

 *Quote:*   

> fglrx: Unknown symbol pci_find_class
> 
> fglrx: Unknown symbol remap_page_range
> 
> appear in my dmesg when I attempt to build the module (either from modprobe or make.sh from /usr/modules/fglrx/)
> ...

 

Can you tell me how I can solve this. The only error I am getting is

fglrx: Unkown symbol pci_find_class

How do I change it to pci_get_class

Thanks

Edit

Solved: Applied pci_get_class.patch.

----------

## Balancer

Now i have very strange bug with my Radeon 9200 and new ATI drivers. I have fully worked DRM (no one error in X-logs and dmesg):

```

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0 

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0" 

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe89b3000 

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe89b3000 to 0xb7f14000 

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd8000000 

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel 

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done 

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information: 

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx 

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.14.13 

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Jun  8 2005 

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module 

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver. 

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information: 

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.11-gentoo-r9 

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no 

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no 

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000 

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0xc7000000 

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] Mode=0x1f000203 bridge: 0x8086/0x7190 

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v1/2 disable mask 0x00000000 

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP v3 disable mask   0x00000000 

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] enabling AGP with mode=0x1f000302 

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] AGP protocol is enabled for graphics board. (cmd=0x1f000302) 

(II) fglrx(0): [agp] graphics chipset has AGP v2.0 

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes 

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 28672 

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0xece01000 

(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1 

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

```

```

agpgart: Found an AGP 1.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0. 

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 2x mode 

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 2x mode 

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000302 (selected caps) 

[fglrx] free  AGP = 121909248 

[fglrx] max   AGP = 121909248 

[fglrx] free  LFB = 49278976 

[fglrx] max   LFB = 49278976 

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0 

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0 

[fglrx] total Inv = 0 

[fglrx] total TIM = 0 

[fglrx] total FB  = 0 

[fglrx] total AGP = 32768

```

and etc.

But if I run glxinfo, a get:

```

name of display: :0.0 

display: :0  screen: 0 

direct rendering: No 

server glx vendor string: SGI 

server glx version string: 1.2 

... 

client glx vendor string: ATI 

client glx version string: 1.3 

... 

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect 

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

```

It's for any users and root.

Direct rendering really not worked - glxgears get me numpers like:

```

530 frames in 5.0 seconds = 106.000 FPS

524 frames in 6.0 seconds = 87.333 FPS

567 frames in 6.0 seconds = 94.500 FPS

524 frames in 5.0 seconds = 104.800 FPS

393 frames in 5.0 seconds = 78.600 FPS

524 frames in 5.0 seconds = 104.800 FPS

```

What it may be? :-/

----------

## Maheriano

subscribed

I'll check through this later.

----------

